# Help



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

I was attempting to start a thread in another forum but was denied. Have I not been a member long enough to start actual threads?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You started this one. What forum?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

In which subforum were you trying to start it?


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

I tried in the buy/sell to sell some used equipment.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You have to be a paying member to post in that forum.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Become a member and you can start a thread in the Buy/Sell/Trade along with other things.

DBSTalk Club - For those who have been asking and for those who may not be aware, yes, we have a DBSTalk Club membership. As a member, you have access to our private Watercooler forum along with other features not available to our general membership. The cost is $15 for one year and $25 for two years. Come join the fun and help support the site at the same time.

Join Here


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Become a member and you can start a thread in the Buy/Sell/Trade along with other things.
> 
> DBSTalk Club - For those who have been asking and for those who may not be aware, yes, we have a DBSTalk Club membership. As a member, you have access to our private Watercooler forum along with other features not available to our general membership. The cost is $15 for one year and $25 for two years. Come join the fun and help support the site at the same time.
> 
> Join Here


What other benefits come with paid membership?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You get to pay your own way to CES in Vegas every January.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

You get that cool blue lettering under your avatar like Dave and Nick have.


----------

